# is anyone lining up on Friday for an iPad



## whodiss (May 23, 2010)

Just curious to know if anyone is lining up and if so, which location?


----------



## THPhoenix (Apr 10, 2010)

I have no desire to stand in line for anything if I can help it, so I pre-ordered mine.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Not me but you may end up on the News!


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

whodiss said:


> Just curious to know if anyone is lining up and if so, which location?


I might head out to the Fairview Mall store. Any idea if they are opening early or regular time?


----------



## TGV (Jan 11, 2009)

Pre-ordered mine, but I might pop by the Apple store to check Apple's iPad case and see if it is worth the 45$.


----------



## Hawk2416 (Jan 19, 2008)

West Edmonton Mall, Friday morning for me.


----------



## IAmCanadian (Jan 15, 2009)

A guy at Future Shop told me they would have them on Friday also. I may steer away from the Apple Store.


----------



## andiroo (Jul 27, 2009)

I'll be lining up at the Eaton Centre...would love to know where else we can get one though. Future Shop as well? What about Best Buy?


----------



## Mr. CoBalt (Aug 31, 2009)

I figure I'd either be waiting at home all day for Fedex to get there, or I could line up at the Market Mall Apple Store in my best dogcow t-shirt and hang out with other Apple nerds  Either way work loses out so I went with the lining-up option. Now I just have to figure out when to arrive… Any other Calgary folks planning to be there?


----------



## Principal (Nov 28, 2004)

I'm in Seminar all day up in Waterloo on Friday but if I wasn't........................ :heybaby:


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I dont line up for things like this, but I will go to bestbuy and pick one up around lunch time, if they are still available. If not, I will wait for the next shipment to come in. I have had good luck picking up apple products on release day, got the iPhone 16 gig 3G on release day, just walked into rogers and walked out 20 mins later with one, same with the iPod touch.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

wonderings said:


> I dont line up for things like this, but I will go to bestbuy and pick one up around lunch time, if they are still available. If not, I will wait for the next shipment to come in. I have had good luck picking up apple products on release day, got the iPhone 16 gig 3G on release day, just walked into rogers and walked out 20 mins later with one, same with the iPod touch.


Asked at at my local BestBuy and they are suggesting lining up around 8 for 10am opening. Even off duty employees that want units have to line up. My only fear in lining up is that the units will be scarce for a couple of months. I have plans in which I would like to include the iPad. Looks like an early line up for me.


----------



## Hawk2416 (Jan 19, 2008)

It looks like the supply will be scarce so I will definitely be lining up. Southgate Apple Store.


----------



## Adguyy (Jun 11, 2008)

TGV said:


> Pre-ordered mine, but I might pop by the Apple store to check Apple's iPad case and see if it is worth the 45$.


My friend has the iPad with the Apple case and it's very nice! 
Apple didn't make a cheap-o case. I will for sure buy it 

I will be in line at the Apple Store in Ottawa, can't wait!


----------



## bsenka (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't wait in line to give people money. 

I won't ever do it. Not for an iPad, not for a movie premiere, not at the grocery store.

If there's a line, I'm leaving. I've done it at Costco with a full cart of stuff... just left the cart right there and walked out. You want my money, open more tills.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

I may also go to an apple store to pick up a case. Mine is not shipped yet.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

bsenka said:


> I don't wait in line to give people money.
> 
> I won't ever do it. Not for an iPad, not for a movie premiere, not at the grocery store.
> 
> If there's a line, I'm leaving. I've done it at Costco with a full cart of stuff... just left the cart right there and walked out. You want my money, open more tills.


That's odd - Every Costco I've been to is always lined up unless you go right before closing. So I guess you rarely shop at Costco.
As for Apple line ups, it has nothing to do with the number of tills or staff, it's about demand versus supply. 
People just want to make sure they get what they want, and plus, it's a lot of fun talking with other Apple fans. You meet a lot of great people while waiting in line.


----------



## Chookaboom (May 1, 2005)

I plan to pop into Fairview's store to check out case selection at some point, but I do not plan to wait in line (don't want to miss my home delivery). Saving my line time for possible iPhone upgrade in a month or so.


----------



## bsenka (Jan 27, 2009)

KMPhotos said:


> That's odd - Every Costco I've been to is always lined up unless you go right before closing. So I guess you rarely shop at Costco.


I shop at Costco regularly, I've just learned when the best time to go is: as soon as they open on Sunday.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

bsenka said:


> I shop at Costco regularly, I've just learned when the best time to go is: as soon as they open on Sunday.


Sweet - I'm going to try that time this weekend. Thanks for the heads up. 

I hate long lines as well - except when it comes to Apple. As I mentioned, I love meeting and talking to people waiting in line with me. It's a lot of fun.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

We have no Apple stores anywhere even close, so it is the local London Drugs if you want to buy local.
I asked them earlier as to what they might be bringing in for the 28th, and was told maybe 2 or 3 units.
Based on that I pre ordered from the online Apple Store.
So I just have to wait, luckily I rather enjoy anticipation...


----------



## magrat22 (May 24, 2010)

Mr. CoBalt said:


> I figure I'd either be waiting at home all day for Fedex to get there, or I could line up at the Market Mall Apple Store in my best dogcow t-shirt and hang out with other Apple nerds  Either way work loses out so I went with the lining-up option. Now I just have to figure out when to arrive… Any other Calgary folks planning to be there?


I'm thinking about it, I ordered mine online but with the now shipping date of "June" I'm wondering if I should just go line up. I'm wondering if there will be alot of people there. What time does the mall open?


----------



## Adguyy (Jun 11, 2008)

Line ups give you a chance to talk with other Apple fans!


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

bsenka said:


> I don't wait in line to give people money.
> 
> I won't ever do it. Not for an iPad, not for a movie premiere, not at the grocery store.
> 
> If there's a line, I'm leaving. I've done it at Costco with a full cart of stuff... just left the cart right there and walked out. You want my money, open more tills.


Youch. that's douchey.

Unless of course this is a strict "chain store only" rule....


----------



## kastytis (Oct 24, 2006)

Elric said:


> Youch. that's douchey.
> 
> Unless of course this is a strict "chain store only" rule....


Thank be to Odin that IKEA sells no Apple products. Their cashier/customer ratio is the most abysmal I've ever experienced. You line up to purchase some small item and there's 20 folk in front of you with a gazillion items, small and large -- and no call from checkout out for extra cashiers. IKEA policy, I guess. No Geniuses there...


----------



## bsenka (Jan 27, 2009)

Elric said:


> Youch. that's douchey.
> 
> Unless of course this is a strict "chain store only" rule....


"Douchy" is making me wait in line for the privilege of giving my money to you.

So far it hasn't come up with a smaller retailer.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

I've decided not to get an iPad just yet. I'm going to get a 4th gen iPhone this summer and call it a day.


----------



## shankeith (Apr 21, 2010)

will be waiting at my Future Shop, in line(the one i used to work at for 3 yrs, left 5 months ago)

doors open at 10 am, so i'll probably bbm one of the guys working inside to see if anyones lining up in the morning, some of the merchs work really early

they got in demos today, and i checked the system for stock, however all stores say 0 so far and no transit info, so looks like their holding out till friday

apples definitely great at marketing, lol


----------



## exar khun (May 27, 2010)

Hawk2416 said:


> It looks like the supply will be scarce so I will definitely be lining up. Southgate Apple Store.



i'm planning to go to southgate. what time are you lining up tomorrow?
where will the line start? which entrance? will we line-up inside the mall or outside (assuming we line up eearlier than 8am)?
this is my first time buying a mac product and i have no idea how much people usually show-up on launch day.
if i get to be the 50th person in line, do i still have a very good chance of getting an ipad that day? how many ipad units do you think the apple retail store will have for sale tomorrow?
does apple usually hand out tickets to people that line up early?


----------



## jrichardson (Mar 9, 2007)

Not me, since I've already got one


----------



## Hawk2416 (Jan 19, 2008)

exar khun said:


> i'm planning to go to southgate. what time are you lining up tomorrow?
> where will the line start? which entrance? will we line-up inside the mall or outside (assuming we line up eearlier than 8am)?
> this is my first time buying a mac product and i have no idea how much people usually show-up on launch day.
> if i get to be the 50th person in line, do i still have a very good chance of getting an ipad that day? how many ipad units do you think the apple retail store will have for sale tomorrow?
> does apple usually hand out tickets to people that line up early?


Because this is the opening of a new store, and not simply a product launch, there will be absolute chaos at the mall. The diehards have already began lining up, I will be there at four PM this afternoon (look for the young gent in the green and yellow.) If you get there at around six AM you will have a good chance of getting one, along with your free shirt . If you become 50th in line, it's hard to say if you'll get one, it depends on which model you're getting. Nobody really knows how many units the store will have. It's unsure if they'll hand out tickets, however, they don't usually do this at the stores.


----------



## exar khun (May 27, 2010)

Hawk2416 said:


> Because this is the opening of a new store, and not simply a product launch, there will be absolute chaos at the mall. The diehards have already began lining up, I will be there at four PM this afternoon (look for the young gent in the green and yellow.) If you get there at around six AM you will have a good chance of getting one, along with your free shirt . If you become 50th in line, it's hard to say if you'll get one, it depends on which model you're getting. Nobody really knows how many units the store will have. It's unsure if they'll hand out tickets, however, they don't usually do this at the stores.



so you will be lining up already today from 4pm? wow.
i'll probably be there before 6am tomorrow (crossing-fingers).
i hope i will be able to get one coz i'm planning to give it as a surprise gift to my wife....she's been bugging me for a month now and i always tell her we'll just wait to get one till sept or mid next year....

have you lined-up for an apple product lanuch before (like the iphone)? did the line-up exceed 20 persons before 6AM?


----------



## exar khun (May 27, 2010)

Hawk2416 said:


> Because this is the opening of a new store, and not simply a product launch, there will be absolute chaos at the mall. The diehards have already began lining up, I will be there at four PM this afternoon (look for the young gent in the green and yellow.) If you get there at around six AM you will have a good chance of getting one, along with your free shirt . If you become 50th in line, it's hard to say if you'll get one, it depends on which model you're getting. Nobody really knows how many units the store will have. It's unsure if they'll hand out tickets, however, they don't usually do this at the stores.


did you line-up when the iphone first launched? based on that, did the line exceed 20 people before 6am?
i hope to get an ipad tomorrow so i can give it as a surpise gift to my wife who has been bugging me the past month..i always tell her that we should probably wait till sept or mid next year...=)


----------



## DA187Suspect (Apr 15, 2010)

Benito said:


> I've decided not to get an iPad just yet. I'm going to get a 4th gen iPhone this summer and call it a day.



I've read a lot of rumours online that the 4G will be announced next month but will not be relased unttil June 2011


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

Hawk2416 said:


> Because this is the opening of a new store, and not simply a product launch, there will be absolute chaos at the mall. The diehards have already began lining up, I will be there at four PM this afternoon (look for the young gent in the green and yellow.) If you get there at around six AM you will have a good chance of getting one, along with your free shirt . If you become 50th in line, it's hard to say if you'll get one, it depends on which model you're getting. Nobody really knows how many units the store will have. It's unsure if they'll hand out tickets, however, they don't usually do this at the stores.


Are you serious about people lining up already? That's insane. I'll bet you can show up at 6am and get an iPad. If you are 50th in line you will get an iPad - even if everyone in front of you buys 2. Each store will have more than 100 units. Especially since itsbthe launch of the WiFi and the 3G. The question will be, will they have the size you want. 

So are they allowing people to line up inside the mall?


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

DA187Suspect said:


> I've read a lot of rumours online that the 4G will be announced next month but will not be relased unttil June 2011


That's just ridiculous. Apple does not work that way.... hell, I don't think any company other than MS works that way... (excluding Video Game Console Makers)


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

Elric said:


> That's just ridiculous. Apple does not work that way.... hell, I don't think any company other than MS works that way... (excluding Video Game Console Makers)


Airbus comes to mind...


----------



## go_habs (Apr 17, 2006)

Just went to my bestbuy to see if anyone was out yet, nothing just yet. Went in and checked the newly organized apple spot with a temp looking desk to show of iPad on displays my guess is. Bestbuy opens tomorrow at 10 and i asked the employee what time they would be doing there usual ticketing handing out for how many they have, he said to expect employees to be there shortly after 7ish. Pretty early I would assume getting there around 6-7am tommrow morning would assure yourself one.


----------



## UMMA2DUMMA (May 10, 2010)

*iPAD??*

FIST FITES!!!

I BET IT'SON THE NEWS!!!

any takers??

2:1??


letta me know!!

thx

ud


----------



## jennyvier (Jul 14, 2008)

I'll be lining up outside the Ottawa Rideau Apple Store. After talking with an employee who warned me of a lineup reaching well into the Sears (which is quite a ways away from the Apple Store) on iPhone launch day, I think I'm going to get there for 6:00 am.

That's big for me. I LOVE sleep. Love it. But I also love Apple products. 

See you there my fellow Ottowans!


----------



## Soulstoner (Jul 10, 2008)

Does anybody know where else the iPad will be available? Futureshop? London Drugs?

There is no Best Buy or Apple store in town here...


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

Soulstoner said:


> Does anybody know where else the iPad will be available? Futureshop? London Drugs?
> 
> There is no Best Buy or Apple store in town here...


Yes to both London Drugs and Future Shop. They'll both have limited quantities.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I've decided, as much as I want to splurge right now (esp. after playing with a friend's iPad), to wait. My birthday is in eight weeks and I figure I might be able to shake down the relatives for Apple Gift Cards to offset the cost a bit. There's also the possibility that refurb'd iPads will be out by then, saving more money. Then I can start saving to replace my *beloved* BlackBook (which makes me sad, but the times they are a'changin') for Holiday.

But it is quite difficult to wait, of course.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

chas_m said:


> My birthday is in eight weeks and... There's also the possibility that refurb'd iPads will be out by then, saving more money.


I can almost GUARANTEE that refurbed ipads will Not be in the store in 8 weeks. The ipad's already been out in the states for 8 weeks and no refurbs have showed up down there.


----------



## cy88 (Apr 21, 2005)

I am only going after a ipad case, will I need to line up for it?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

fyrefly said:


> I can almost GUARANTEE that refurbed ipads will Not be in the store in 8 weeks. The ipad's already been out in the states for 8 weeks and no refurbs have showed up down there.


Yeah, sorry. I was referring to "in the US store," so IOW I'm giving em 16 weeks to turn up in the refurb store. I can still buy from the US store and pick it up in Port Angeles if I wish.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

cy88 said:


> I am only going after a ipad case, will I need to line up for it?


Me too, I just want to see what the have in store: cases, docks, etc. I don't think we need to line up.


----------



## Snowy (Dec 13, 2008)

Hawk2416 said:


> Because this is the opening of a new store, and not simply a product launch, there will be absolute chaos at the mall. The diehards have already began lining up, I will be there at four PM this afternoon (look for the young gent in the green and yellow.) If you get there at around six AM you will have a good chance of getting one, along with your free shirt . If you become 50th in line, it's hard to say if you'll get one, it depends on which model you're getting. Nobody really knows how many units the store will have. It's unsure if they'll hand out tickets, however, they don't usually do this at the stores.


Just saw you on Global news! Green and yellow in a lawn chair.
Wow, you gotta be tired, camped all night?
I'm surprised they let you guys stay in the mall overnight.

Global is sending a news person down there to report on the action over the course of the morning.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

FS in Gloucester: only 1 person in line!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

All 3 *Carbon Computing* locations (Toronto, Ottawa and Kitchener-Waterloo) will have iPads in stock today and iPads on display. 

I wish I could of said something sooner, but . It's 9:00 AM EST, and now I am telling you.


----------

